# Openssl in tilt -Parte 2

## allxsan

ciao, ieri sembrava essere piu' o meno tutto a posto. Oggi ho usato diversi software senza incappare in problemi, a parte qualche piccolo malfunzionamento/crash causato sempre dagli stessi "moduli" di Gnome ( NetwokManager+NM_APPLET, netspeed.. ) e' bastato qualche riavvio dopo averli ricompilati. 

Ora nessun crash da diverse ore, questa macchina e' in funzione dalle 10 di oggi, dopo aver aggiornato al kernel 2.6.35-r1 e ricompilato i software citati.

Altri problemi provenivano dalle kdelibs, che sono state "tirate dentro" da qualche software che pretendeva "ksudo"" ( si vede che non gli piaceva gksudo, quindi non ditemi piu' che "e' tutto "perfetto e curato", si trattava di un software non mascherato, questo e' poco ma sicuro, quel che ho "smascherato" lo ricordo bene )

Le kdelibs non venivano ricompilate, si blocccava tutto al "12%". Ho ricompilato GCC, niente da fare, blocco al 12%. Ho tentato ricompilando glibc e questa volta si fermava verso il 90%, allora ho ricompilato gcc, glibc e ccmake, ho riavviato ed e' andato tutto bene.

Restano due problemi :

firefox non parte, ho provato a ricompilare innumerevoli volte ma non funziona, infine ho rimosso e installato i bin..con i quali, in mezzo secondo,  appare solo una segnalazione di errore e la richiesta se voglio inviare il report.. ma il report non contiene NIENTE.

Temevo di ottenere i medesimi risultati compilando i sorgenti di Chromium beta 6.0.472.33 ( alla fine uso sempre quello da piu' di un anno e mezzo, con gentoo avevo compilato una versione precedente - 6.0.472.11 -  e non avevo piu'  aggiornato perche' funzionava benone e al momento a sono via cellulare HSDPA )

Ho "rischiato", ma e' andato tutto bene e sto usando Chromium 6 beta 1 da alcune ore.

Riassumo il punto :

firefox non funziona piu' e ( per ora ) non so piu' cosa tentare

il secondo problema viene da :  python-updater

 * Starting Python Updater...

 * Main active version of Python:  2.6

 * Active version of Python 2:     2.6

 * Active version of Python 3:     3.1

scanelf: scanelf_file_sym(): /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/evince/2/backends/libpdfdocument.so.debug: corrupt ELF symbols

scanelf: scanelf_file_sym(): /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/librarian.so.0.0.0.debug: corrupt ELF symbols

 *   Adding to list: dev-libs/boost:1.42

 *     check: manual [Added to list manually, see CHECKS in manpage for more information.]

 *   Adding to list: dev-python/brasero-python:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-python/bug-buddy-python:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-python/evince-python:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-python/evolution-python:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-python/gconf-python:2

 *   Adding to list: dev-python/gnome-applets-python:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-python/gnome-desktop-python:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-python/gnome-keyring-python:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-python/gnome-media-python:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-python/gnome-vfs-python:2

 *   Adding to list: dev-python/gtksourceview-python:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-python/libbonobo-python:2

 *   Adding to list: dev-python/libgksu-python:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python:2

 *   Adding to list: dev-python/libgnomeprint-python:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-python/libgnome-python:2

 *   Adding to list: dev-python/libgtop-python:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-python/librsvg-python:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-python/libwnck-python:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-python/metacity-python:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-python/totem-python:0

scanelf: scanelf_file_sym(): /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/graphite/pango-graphite.so.debug: corrupt ELF symbols

scanelf: scanelf_file_sym(): /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgsttaglib.so.debug: corrupt ELF symbols

 *   Adding to list: x11-libs/vte:0

 *     check: manual [Added to list manually, see CHECKS in manpage for more information.]

 * emerge -Dv1 --keep-going dev-libs/boost:1.42 dev-python/brasero-python:0 dev-python/bug-buddy-python:0 dev-python/evince-python:0 dev-python/evolution-python:0 dev-python/gconf-python:2 dev-python/gnome-applets-python:0 dev-python/gnome-desktop-python:0 dev-python/gnome-keyring-python:0 dev-python/gnome-media-python:0 dev-python/gnome-vfs-python:2 dev-python/gtksourceview-python:0 dev-python/libbonobo-python:2 dev-python/libgksu-python:0 dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python:2 dev-python/libgnomeprint-python:0 dev-python/libgnome-python:2 dev-python/libgtop-python:0 dev-python/librsvg-python:0 dev-python/libwnck-python:0 dev-python/metacity-python:0 dev-python/totem-python:0 x11-libs/vte:0

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/gnome-vfs-python-2.28.1  USE="-doc -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1  USE="-examples" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1  USE="-examples" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/boost-1.42.0-r1  USE="eselect python -debug -doc -icu -mpi -static-libs -test -tools" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/gnome-keyring-python-2.30.2  USE="-examples" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/libgtop-python-2.30.2  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/vte-0.24.3  USE="python -debug -doc -glade" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/gnome-desktop-python-2.30.2  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/libwnck-python-2.30.2-r1  USE="-examples" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/libgnomeprint-python-2.30.2  USE="-doc -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/gtksourceview-python-2.30.2  USE="-doc -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/libgksu-python-2.25.3  USE="-debug -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/gnome-media-python-2.30.2  USE="-examples" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/evolution-python-2.30.2  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/bug-buddy-python-2.30.2  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/libbonobo-python-2.28.1  USE="-examples" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/libgnome-python-2.28.1  USE="-examples" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/evince-python-2.30.2  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/metacity-python-2.30.2  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/brasero-python-2.30.2  USE="-debug -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/totem-python-2.30.2  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/librsvg-python-2.30.2  USE="-examples" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/gnome-applets-python-2.30.2  USE="-examples" 0 kB

Total: 23 packages (23 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

ma non cambia mai, non risolve niente

ricompila, riprovo, ripete lo stesso giro.

In pratica, al momento, ho Chromium 6 beta perfettamente funzionante; Openoffice e Abiword che si aprono in modo fulmineo; tutto funziona, le kdelibs sono state compilate ( per fortuna e per la gioia di chi "pretendeva" KSUDO invece di GKSUDO),  i crash sono spariti;  

ma nessuna versione di firefox parte e python-updater ripete le medesime operazioni ( lunghissime ) all'infinito  :Sad: 

P.S.

il primo tentativo di installazione, dopo il lungo distacco da gentoo, e' andato molto male perche' molte cose non funzionavano.

Stavo per rinunciare, quando ho provato ad eliminare "march=native" e ho ritentato ( con successo !!!! )

Voglio sperare che questo caos non sia dovuto a qualche libreria andata in malora a causa del march=k8"

----------

## cloc3

 *allxsan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Restano due problemi :
> 
> firefox non parte
> ...

 

due sono troppi, per un solo thread.

provo a suggerire qualcosa per questo.

prima di tutto, lancia firefox da linea di comando e leggi il log di output.

se non è esauriente, prova strace -f -e open firefox

e vedi se ti viene qualche idea.

----------

## allxsan

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *allxsan wrote:*   
> 
> Restano due problemi :
> 
> firefox non parte
> ...

 

tento ( inutilmente  :Very Happy:  )  da alcune ore ..  :Smile: 

da riga di comando non segnala assolutamente niente

il log di strace non segnala eventi  particolarmente indicativi. 

Sembra indicare la lista dei files che firefox va a verificare se siano presenti o meno in modo da caricarli, allego solo la parte finale ( ho provato a ricompilare svariati pacchetti, da nss a glib, glibc, gtk,  ho anche installato l'aggiornamento openssl 0.9.8o-r2 di questa mattina.. nessuna differenza )

Process 9589 attached (waiting for parent)

Process 9589 resumed (parent 9585 ready)

Process 9590 attached

[pid  9585] open("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2/chrome/classic.manifest", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 24

[pid  9585] open("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2/chrome/pippki.manifest", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 24

[pid  9585] open("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2/chrome/en-US.manifest", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 24

[pid  9585] open("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2/chrome/toolkit.manifest", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 24

[pid  9585] open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/chrome", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_LARGEFILE|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC) = 23

[pid  9585] open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/chrome/classic.manifest", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 24

[pid  9585] open("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2/components/libimgicon.so", O_RDONLY) = 25

[pid  9585] open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/chrome/en-US.manifest", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 24

[pid  9585] open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/chrome/reporter.manifest", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 24

[pid  9585] open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/chrome/browser.manifest", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 24

[pid  9585] open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions/langpack-en-GB@firefox.mozilla.org/chrome.manifest", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 23

[pid  9585] open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions/langpack-it@firefox.mozilla.org/chrome.manifest", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 23

[pid  9585] open("/etc/pango/pangorc", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

[pid  9585] open("/root/.pangorc", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

[pid  9585] open("/etc/pango/pango.modules", O_RDONLY) = 25

[pid  9585] open("/etc/fonts/fonts.conf", O_RDONLY) = 25

[pid  9585] open("/etc/fonts/conf.d", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_LARGEFILE|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC) = 26

[pid  9585] open("/etc/fonts/conf.d/20-fix-globaladvance.conf", O_RDONLY) = 27

[pid  9585] open("/etc/fonts/conf.d/20-unhint-small-vera.conf", O_RDONLY) = 27

[pid  9585] open("/etc/fonts/conf.d/30-metric-aliases.conf", O_RDONLY) = 27

[pid  9585] open("/etc/fonts/conf.d/30-urw-aliases.conf", O_RDONLY) = 27

[pid  9585] open("/etc/fonts/conf.d/40-nonlatin.conf", O_RDONLY) = 27

[pid  9585] open("/etc/fonts/conf.d/45-latin.conf", O_RDONLY) = 27

[pid  9585] open("/etc/fonts/conf.d/49-sansserif.conf", O_RDONLY) = 27

[pid  9585] open("/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", O_RDONLY) = 27

[pid  9585] open("/etc/fonts/conf.d/51-local.conf", O_RDONLY) = 27

[pid  9585] open("/etc/fonts/conf.d/60-latin.conf", O_RDONLY) = 27

[pid  9585] open("/etc/fonts/conf.d/65-fonts-persian.conf", O_RDONLY) = 27

[pid  9585] open("/etc/fonts/conf.d/65-nonlatin.conf", O_RDONLY) = 27

[pid  9585] open("/etc/fonts/conf.d/69-unifont.conf", O_RDONLY) = 27

[pid  9585] open("/etc/fonts/conf.d/80-delicious.conf", O_RDONLY) = 27

[pid  9585] open("/etc/fonts/conf.d/90-synthetic.conf", O_RDONLY) = 27

[pid  9585] open("/var/cache/fontconfig/3830d5c3ddfd5cd38a049b759396e72e-le32d4.cache-3", O_RDONLY) = 25

[pid  9585] open("/var/cache/fontconfig/df311e82a1a24c41a75c2c930223552e-le32d4.cache-3", O_RDONLY) = 25

[pid  9585] open("/var/cache/fontconfig/17090aa38d5c6f09fb8c5c354938f1d7-le32d4.cache-3", O_RDONLY) = 25

[pid  9585] open("/var/cache/fontconfig/d62e99ef547d1d24cdb1bd22ec1a2976-le32d4.cache-3", O_RDONLY) = 25

[pid  9585] open("/var/cache/fontconfig/4b5cf4386f1cde02a336ba961b4ac82d-le32d4.cache-3", O_RDONLY) = 25

[pid  9585] open("/var/cache/fontconfig/2d31a572ce6667f6a0da9c8dc611898b-le32d4.cache-3", O_RDONLY) = 25

[pid  9585] open("/var/cache/fontconfig/0251a5afa6ac727a1e32b7d4d4aa7cf0-le32d4.cache-3", O_RDONLY) = 25

[pid  9585] open("/var/cache/fontconfig/a1c95d6dfc9a7b34f44445cf81166004-le32d4.cache-3", O_RDONLY) = 25

[pid  9585] open("/var/cache/fontconfig/0ab7af1fb3bdf18d804b641fb2a04792-le32d4.cache-3", O_RDONLY) = 25

[pid  9585] open("/var/cache/fontconfig/221fd1126b80b777db535aea535e87ba-le32d4.cache-3", O_RDONLY) = 25

[pid  9585] open("/var/cache/fontconfig/a336a40326b5f097d6a660e43ed65741-le32d4.cache-3", O_RDONLY) = 25

[pid  9585] open("/var/cache/fontconfig/8d4af663993b81a124ee82e610bb31f9-le32d4.cache-3", O_RDONLY) = 25

[pid  9585] open("/var/cache/fontconfig/acc285bc1956c3c4bc7afb41d537a85a-le32d4.cache-3", O_RDONLY) = 25

[pid  9585] open("/var/cache/fontconfig/4b172ca7f111e3cffadc3636415fead9-le32d4.cache-3", O_RDONLY) = 25

[pid  9585] open("/var/cache/fontconfig/87f5e051180a7a75f16eb6fe7dbd3749-le32d4.cache-3", O_RDONLY) = 25

[pid  9585] open("/var/cache/fontconfig/5ca8086aeacc9c68e81a71e7ef846b3b-le32d4.cache-3", O_RDONLY) = 25

[pid  9585] open("/usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so", O_RDONLY) = 25

[pid  9585] open("/usr/share/fonts/urw-fonts/n019003l.pfb", O_RDONLY) = 25

[pid  9585] open("/proc/meminfo", O_RDONLY) = 25

[pid  9585] open("/usr/share/fonts/urw-fonts/n022003l.pfb", O_RDONLY) = 25

[pid  9585] open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY) = 25

[pid  9585] open("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2/components/xulrunner.xpt", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 26

[pid  9585] open("/root/.mozilla/firefox/ahybpfup.default/XPC.mfasl", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 26

Process 9591 attached

[pid  9585] open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/browser.xpt", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

[pid  9585] open("/root/.mozilla/firefox/ahybpfup.default/prefs.js", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

[pid  9585] open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions/langpack-it@firefox.mozilla.org/chrome/it.jar", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

[pid  9585] open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/chrome/icons/default/default16.png", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 28

[pid  9585] open("/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 29

[pid  9585] open("/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so", O_RDONLY) = 29

[pid  9585] open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/chrome/icons/default/default32.png", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 28

[pid  9585] open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/chrome/icons/default/default48.png", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 28

[pid  9585] open("/etc/gtk-2.0/gtk.immodules", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 28

[pid  9585] open("/proc/meminfo", O_RDONLY) = 28

[pid  9585] open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libbrowsercomps.so", O_RDONLY) = 28

[pid  9585] open("/root/.mozilla/firefox/ahybpfup.default/permissions.sqlite", O_RDWR|O_CREAT|O_LARGEFILE, 0644) = 28

Process 9592 attached (waiting for parent)

Process 9592 resumed (parent 9585 ready)

Process 9592 detached

[pid  9585] open("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2/res/hiddenWindow.html", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 29

Process 9593 attached (waiting for parent)

Process 9593 resumed (parent 9585 ready)

[pid  9585] open("/root/.mozilla/firefox/ahybpfup.default/extensions.cache", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 29

[pid  9585] open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_LARGEFILE|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC) = 29

[pid  9585] open("/root/.mozilla/firefox/ahybpfup.default/extensions", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_LARGEFILE|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC) = 29

[pid  9585] open("/root/.mozilla/extensions/{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_LARGEFILE|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC) = 29

[pid  9585] open("/usr/share/mozilla/extensions/{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_LARGEFILE|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC) = 29

[pid  9585] open("/usr/lib/mozilla/extensions/{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_LARGEFILE|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC) = 29

[pid  9585] open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/chrome/browser.jar", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 29

[pid  9585] open("/root/.mozilla/firefox/ahybpfup.default/sessionstore.js", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 30

[pid  9585] open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/browserconfig.properties", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 30

[pid  9585] open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/chrome/icons/default/default16.png", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 30

[pid  9585] --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

[pid  9585] open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox", O_RDONLY) = 31

----------

## cloc3

 *allxsan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [pid  9585] open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/chrome/icons/default/default16.png", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 30
> 
> [pid  9585] --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---
> ...

 

Ahi. è proprio un Segmentation fault.

con strace non si vede una p****.

io non ho mai avuto problemi seri con firefox. tranne uno molto particolare che non riguarda il tuo caso.

se accade sia con il compilato che con il binario, viene da pensare a qualche problema nelle librerie.

il march=k8, in prima approsimazione, non mi sembra quella cattiveria.

il native, addirittura, viene oramai consigliato quasi tutti.

la regola sarebbe di mantenere uniformità nelle cflags. solo gli sviluppatori, che sanno quello che fanno, sono in grado di giocare in modo costrutitvo con quei parametri.

stai usando altre CFLAGS o LDFLAGS esotiche?

ps: sei in grado di dire se il fenomeno accade su qualunque sito?

per esempio, se lanci da terminale firefox about:config, accade lo stesso?

hai provato a fare una pulizia preventiva della cartella ~/.mozilla per capire se giova?

----------

## allxsan

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *allxsan wrote:*   
> 
> [pid  9585] open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/chrome/icons/default/default16.png", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 30
> 
> [pid  9585] --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---
> ...

 

si tratta senza dubbio di un problema dovuto a librerie, firefox funzionava prima dell'inghippo openssl.

Da quando e' in circolazione uso chromium,  Firefox lo uso solo per fare eventuali verifiche quando un indirizzo non mi sembra che sia gestito in modo corretto e cose analoghe.

Il mio make.conf sembrerebbe abbastanza "banale"  :Smile: 

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=k8 -combine -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -s"

FEATURES="cvs usersandbox userpriv sign splitdebug installsources collision-protect userfetch"

#PORTAGE_NICENESS="8"

LINGUAS="en en_US en_GB it it_IT"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

..............

..........

..........

ti confermo che il mio primo tentativo di installazione della "nuova serie" gentoo ha dato seri problemi, ad un certo punto non riuscivo ad installare alcuni pacchetti e alla fine ho provato a cambiare nel make.conf  "-march=native" con "-march=k8"... e le installazioni sono andate in porto senza problemi. Visto che non mi fidavo piu' di tutto quel che avevo installato ho formattato e rifatto tuto da zero

Sembra che il problema sia circoscritto a Firefox, tutto il resto sembra funzionare alla perfezione. Ho provato ad installare e rimuovere pacchetti vari dei quali non avevo bisogno e non ho riscontrato problemi

----------

## ago

Innanzitutto ti invito a leggere meglio le linee guida, usare i tag per includere parti di codice e/o file di configurazione.

 *allxsan wrote:*   

> Il mio make.conf sembrerebbe abbastanza "banale" 

 

 *allxsan wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O3"

 

Sarebbe anche bene dare una vista a quelle che sono le cflags consigliate, o per lo meno, se ne si usano differenti, sapere cosa comportano  :Wink: 

P.S. Le ldflags che specifichi sono già quelle di default  :Smile: 

----------

## allxsan

mi astengo da qualsiasi commento in merito...

dico solo che

nel make.conf non e' cambiato nulla e prima funzionava tutto a "dispetto" del "-O3"

Firefox non parte in seguito al problema openssl

----------

## cloc3

ma il march=k8 non si applica agli amd64?

tu hai un CHOST i686.

dai un occhio qui per l'adeguamento.

riguardo al -O3, non ne farei sia la causa dei tuoi mali, ma ago non ha tutti i torti in quello che dice.

lo dico a naso, ma per me questo problema non ha nulla a che vedere con le openssl.

----------

## allxsan

su questa macchina ho un X2

non credo possa dar fastidio al sistema il classico CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu", che dovrebbe servire solo a dire che non si tratta di un "comune 386"

se lo cambio devo comunque andare prima a cercare in quale modo indicare correttamente un X2 e poi dovrei mettermi a ricompilare quasi tutto  :Sad: 

Questo e' l'unico AMD in mio possesso al momento, gli altri sono intel dual e quad.

Ora ho quattro PC sotto i piedi, quattro tastiere e due monitor con doppio ingresso, che alterno a seconda dei casi. Ho anche un notebook e un netbook ( Intel ), certo che ogni tanto vado in tilt   :Very Happy: 

Dando un occhio alla parte internazionale di questo forum ho trovato ottimizzazioni di questo genere

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O3 -ftracer -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2"

, la persona lamentava di non riuscire a compilare un solo ed unico software. 

Ecco arrivare il classico "prova a togliere quella roba"

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6381098.html?sid=1a6b6470b0e46da6fe301f742537605a

Partendo dal presupposto che le mie "ottimizzazioni" sono davvero minime e largamente usate, il vero problema e' che prima funzionava tutto, dopo i vari tentativi di rimettere a posto openssl ( a proposito, ho eliminato i silmlink di emergenza senza alcun problema ) Firefox ha smesso di funzionare. Va bene che e' solo firefox e che non lo uso, questo non toglie che qualcosa non funziona a dovere  :Sad: 

Trovato, proprio nel wiki gentoohttp://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/AMD    , il mio CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu" e' perfetto

----------

## cloc3

 *allxsan wrote:*   

> il mio CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu" e' perfetto

 

scusami.

credevo che tu stessi compilando a 64 bit.

effettivamente, se sei a 32, va bene così.

riduci per favore, i commenti sulle opinioni altrui. se qualcuno pensa che una flag sia meglio di un'altra e lo dice, non fa nulla di male.

soprattutto se, a lui, firefox gira.

----------

## allxsan

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *allxsan wrote:*   il mio CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu" e' perfetto 
> 
> scusami.
> 
> credevo che tu stessi compilando a 64 bit.
> ...

 

ma no, vedi, non sono mai io a scrivere certe cose  :Smile: 

Odio la sola idea di andare a correggere ( o persino redarguire ) chiunque

Basta leggere il solito wiki, -O3 non ha nulla di veramente anomalo o "sconcio"  :Very Happy: 

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags

dove consigliano anche l'uso di 

"-O3 -fno-inline-functions -fno-ipa-cp-clone -fno-unswitch-loops"

per evitare la possibilita' che si verifichino alcuni "drawbacks" che potrebbero essere introdotti da -O3 ( ma si parla di grandezza dei files risultanti, oppure di lentezza nella compilazione, ma non di "risultati inaffidabili"

Trattandosi di "segmentation fault" avrei potuto pensare ad un surriscaldamento del processore o della ram, ma siamo intorno ai 45/46gradi...

A me piace scambiare idee e conoscenze. Ricevere, e qualche volta fornire,  consigli  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *allxsan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dove consigliano anche l'uso di 
> 
> "-O3 -fno-inline-functions -fno-ipa-cp-clone -fno-unswitch-loops"
> ...

 

secondo me, una parola autorevole si può trovare qui.

tornando a firefox.

non è il caso di scomodare ipotesi sull'hardware, perché ci stai presentando il fenomeno come ripetibile e associato ad un unico programma.

magari ricompilare xulrunner potrebbe avere un senso, ma è un po' come cercare quadrifogli in un campo di cotone.

qual'è il tuo `uname -m`?

----------

## allxsan

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *allxsan wrote:*   
> 
> dove consigliano anche l'uso di 
> 
> "-O3 -fno-inline-functions -fno-ipa-cp-clone -fno-unswitch-loops"
> ...

 

il nome e' "i686"

nel frattempo ho ricompilato openssl-1.0.0xxx", questa volta e' andato avanti senza errori di compilazione, si e' fermato al momento di installare, causa "collisioni"

Instanto abvevo effettuato un unmerge della versione precedente, per cui doveva essere rimasto qualcosa del pasticcio malefico. Ho rimosso manualmente tutti i file, man mano che eliminavo ho ritentato e la lista ( che non mi era stata presentata come quella dei files in collisione ) era sempre piu' corta, quindi ho cercato ed eliminato quelli che erano ancora elencati. 

L'installazione ha avuto successo, poi o dato un revdep-rebuild, che ha ricompilato tutto quel che richiedeva openssl.

Ho ricompilato glibc, GCC e poi glib, per ora firefox ancora non parte

Xulrunner l'ho gia' ricompilato almeno sei volte, solo questo pomeriggio  :Smile: 

Link interessante, grazie  :Very Happy: 

A quanto dice, GCC 4 sembra aver introdotto problemi con -O3. 

Ma le informazioni non sono chiare.  Dice che il meglio si ottiene con -march=native, ma "attenzione che poi  funziona solo con processori simili", grazie ( ovviamente  :Very Happy:  ) poi dice anche che si possono usare modelli specifici.. la mia installazione fallita era partita con "-march=k8-sse3", ma ottenevo solo un messaggio circa "  GCC che non era "in grado di creare eseguibili". Ho cambiato in -march=native" ed ha funzionato, ma il giorno dopo l'installazione mi sono accorto che non riuscivo a compilare alcune cose ed ho perso due o tre ore inutilmente. Poi ho provato casualmente a cambiare il native con k8 e tutto ha ripreso a funzionare ( al primo tentativo avevo -O2 ), a quel punto ho formattato e rifatto tutto con march=k8 ( visto che k8-sse3 non lo accettava ) un vero caos, informazioni contrastanti e qualche volta neppure funzionanti. Ora, guardando il link al sito GCC fornito nella pagina suggeritami, si parla invece di -mtune=k8-sse3 ( o native, k8... ), in make.conf ho cambiato -march in -mtune=k8-sse3 e ora compila perfettamente.

Al momento ero leggermente fuori dal settore da almeno sette anni, ero rimasto a GCC 3, non ricordo piu' se si usava -march oppure -mtune..identici non sono, visto che con -march=k8-sse3 non compilavo niente. Ma non e' detto, magari era solo un problema del GCC che era in quello stage3. Caos  :Very Happy: 

per i processori AMD recenti, usando -march=native, poi e' meglio andare a vedere quali funzioni supporta con cat /proc/cpuinfo e aggiungere manualmente, perche' GCC non include tutte le nuove caratteristiche..pero', onestamente, in questi giorni avevo letto che GCC ( con native ) analizza di volta in volta

Con Firefox-bin appare una finestra i mezzo secondo

chiede se "riportare il bug" agli sviluppatori, ma cosa contiene la segnalazione ?

Solo questo  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

```
Add-ons: langpack-en-GB@firefox.mozilla.org:3.6.60,langpack-it@firefox.mozilla.org:3.6.351,{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}:3.6.8

BuildID: 20100722145641

CrashTime: 1281820592

EMCheckCompatibility: true

InstallTime: 1281820591

ProductName: Firefox

ReleaseChannel: release

StartupTime: 1281820592

Theme: classic/1.0

Throttleable: 1

Vendor: Mozilla

Version: 3.6.8

This report also contains technical information about the state of the application when it crashed
```

----------

## cloc3

 *allxsan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Link interessante, grazie 
> 
> A quanto dice, GCC 4 sembra aver introdotto problemi con -O3. 
> ...

 

dice anche che fare cose sconsigliate è fuori supporto.

fossi in te, metterei -O2.

al momento, fosse pure insiddisfacente, è l'unico elemento serio a cui si può imputare il capriccio di firefox.

siccome questo comporta un certo impiego di tempo, ne approffitterei per farmi una distro a 64bit.

a meno che che tu non abbia motivi particolari per stare così.

----------

## allxsan

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *allxsan wrote:*   
> 
> Link interessante, grazie 
> 
> A quanto dice, GCC 4 sembra aver introdotto problemi con -O3. 
> ...

 

Ho una wireless USB belkin basata  su 8192su realtek e i driver staging del kernel non funzionano per niente ( la vedi, viene rilevato il segnale, ma e' impossibile connettersi ). 

I driver del sito realtek funzionano e la connessione e' fulminea, ma se compili sotto sistemi 64bit, una volta caricato il modulo, si ottiene sempre lo stesso risultato:

schermo nero immediato, led caps_lock e num_lock lampeggianti. Ho anche altre wireless, incluse alcune pci e altre usb, ma non mi andava di essere costretto ad usare la belkin solo con windows..

Con gentoo gioco, nel senso che per lavorare uso altre macchine.

Ho fatto mille tentativi, con firefox niente da fare. Vorrei precisare che, anche se qui sono nuovo, non sono certo un "pollo"..ormai quasi circa decina di anni addietro ero entrato nel team di Mandrake Linux, che dopo un paio di anni ho abbandonato per diversita' di vedute ( allora le connessioni piu' veloci arrivavano al massimo a 640 ( non garantiti ) e quelli "sperimentavano" persino con il kernel diverse volte al giorno. Cosi' appariva una versione in test, con tanto di immagini compilate, sorgenti..mentre stavi scaricando a 256 ( max 30kbps !!! ) il trasferimento si interrompeva e il file spariva, lasciando il posto ad una nuova versione, e poi di nuovo, e poi ancora !

Ho protestato per la leggerezza con la quale compilavano diverse volte al giorno ogni cosa e poi la mettevano nei files da scaricare per essere inseriti nella cooker ( allora ero l'unico a distribuire la cooker masterizzata in italia, le connessioni erano decisamente piu' lente e molti chiedevano i cd )

La loro risposta fu molto aggressiva, l'unico a difendere il mio punto di vista a "spada tratta" e' stato Chmouel Boudjnah ( che 'e ancora in Mandriva ), lasciai perdere tutto

Prima di scrivere per sentire pareri, ovviamente avevo gia' fatto tutte le prove ( la prima e' sempre usare -O2 ). Sicuramente non ci conosciamo, per cui difficilmente potete immaginare che, prima di scrivere per chiedere pareri, solitamente ho trascorso come minimo due o tre nottate insonni senza risolvere niente..in certi casi  "il gioco non vale la candela", eppure lo faccio in ogni caso.

Da questa mattina sto usando la vecchia installazione ( su HD 40Gb ), eraq ferma a prima del pasticcio openssl..

ebbene, accadono cose assai strane ( c'e' -O2, ok ?  :Very Happy:  ). 

Ne cito una sola, ho installato il portage suggerito da te ( l'ho fatto prima di fare qualsiasi altra cosa ), al termine suggeriva un "emerge -e world" per ricompilare tutto.

Verifico diverse volte il make.conf e faccio partire emerge -e world, che ricompila una settantina di pacchetti sui 1058 preventivati, poi si blocca con un errore appena si mette a compilare M4 1.4.14-r1 ( ultima versione ). Faccio ulteriori verifiche, taglio via ancora un paio di cose che non aveva senso eliminare ( tipo -s -pipe.. )  e faccio ripartire emerge -e world, cosi' da far ricompilare prima le cose che mette automaticamente in lista considerandole prioritarie (  tra queste glibc e gcc ...). Perdo solo tempo, non riesce a compilare M4.

Ho deciso di mandare tutto in tilt, sono stufo. Ho provato ad installare l'aggiornamento non mascherato di "openssl-1.0.0-r1"  ( questo HD era fermo da una settimana e mai piu' messo in funzione ), sapendo cosa era successo ho evitato il medesimo pasticcio, ma stava per fare la medesima cosa ( avevo la 1.0.0a installata, la 1.0.0a-r1 falliva la compilazione, la "0.9.8o-r1 non installata eppure bloccata da se stessa", la 0.9.8o installabile senza problemi )

Ho lasciato perdere:

1) ho copiato in /usr/portage/distfiles tutti i files gia' scaricati da portage che sono sull'hard disk con firefox che non parte

2) emerge --sync

3) emerge -e world

il --sync deve aver mostrato le glibc 2.12.1 non mascherate... infatti ha subito scaricato  e compilato le nuove glibc  ( cosa che prima avevo evitato di fare per evitare ulteriori problemi )

ha rifatto il solito giro dei 70/80 pacchetti, arrivato ad m4 si e' nuovamente bloccato. Provo un emerge a mano del solo m4, si blocca allo stesso modo, stessa sorte per la versione precedente ( quella senza "r1" ), provo con la versione 1.14.13, che viene scaricata e compilata senza problemi ( il changelog riporta solo che sono state risolte un paio di cose "Disable libsigsegv automagic dependency" - non ho tali librerie installate - e "Add patch to fix gnulib's spawn, fixes bug 310335" - non ho neppure le gnulib, che sono anche mascherate - )

----------

## cloc3

non so che dirti.

io non ho esperienza di sviluppatore.

sono solo un utente gentoo molto affezionato.

sarà per l'abitudine, ma a me tutte le cose che dici non accadono.

anzi, più passa il tempo e più sono soddisfatto del funzionamento di questa distribuzione, per l'affidabilità e la coerenza interna.

queste convinzioni si sono rafforzate molto da quando ho adottato la versione di portage in sviluppo. e stai certo che ho aspettato parecchio prima di cambiare.

uso gentoo per costruire delle piccole live per chiavetta usb e/o network. costruisco l'immagine sulla mia macchina domestica, comprimo il file immagine e trasferisco sulla chiavetta. impresto la mia chiavetta agli amici che stupiscono per come si adatta, ad occhi chiusi, ai loro hardware.

mettiti nei panni di chi ti legge e dai un occhio alle cose che scrivi.

non sono ordinate e non sono trasparenti.

è difficile farsi un'idea dei problemi che stai incontrando. gentoo richiede, soprattuto all'inizio, un po' di pazienza e di attenzione.

ricomincia da capo, e appena trovi un intoppo, segnalalo con precisione, descrivendo con completezza i soli elementi che lo riguardano.

se ritieni che la cosa trascende le compentenze di un semplice forum, rivolgiti al bugzilla. se hai buone ragioni ti daranno ascolto e avrai modo di contribuire costruttivamente.

----------

## allxsan

guarda, dato che non so proprio piu' cosa pensare, ho appena provato a cambiare il cavo dell'hard disk ide da 40Gb. Era un cavo UDMA, ho messo un cavo normale IDE, l'accesso al disco e' diventato molto lento. Voglio vedere se emerge -e world riesce a ricompilare tutto. 

Su questo hard disk, ora che ho installato gli stessi aggiornamenti che sono stati installati sull'HD SATA da 320, Firefox continua a funzionare.

Sarebbe quasi assurdo scoprire che il compilatore si blocca sempre sugli stessi files a causa di un cavo..ma ormai ho tentato tutto, lascio andare avanti emerge in un terminale non "X", ma tanto si blocchera' al "file 187" ( numero a caso, ho mascherato openssl r1, m4 da 1,14.14 in su e poi icu, il file che ha causato una nuova interruzione dopo aver mascherato  le versioni citate di openssl e m4. Il mistero, comunque, si infittisce, questa volta sono riuscito a compilare icu con un semplice "emerge icu" subito dopo l'interruzione inaspettata  di "emerge -e world" mentre compilava proprio icu  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## ago

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *allxsan wrote:*   
> 
> dove consigliano anche l'uso di 
> 
> "-O3 -fno-inline-functions -fno-ipa-cp-clone -fno-unswitch-loops"
> ...

 

Io un'altra parola autorevole la troverei qui  :Wink: 

----------

## allxsan

 *ago wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*    *allxsan wrote:*   
> 
> dove consigliano anche l'uso di 
> 
> "-O3 -fno-inline-functions -fno-ipa-cp-clone -fno-unswitch-loops"
> ...

 

Risolto, -O3 e le ottimizzazioni non causavano nessun problema, al momento sono tornato all'hard disk da 320 e anche firefox funziona  :Smile: 

Ora devo staccare qualche minuto, magari dopo spiego l'accaduto.

ho usato quasi sempre -O3 e qualche altra cosa e non avevo mai avuto problemi

oltre una decina di anni di uso di tali ottimizzazioni usando linux ( anche se non sono stati continuativi ) non mi avevano mai messo in difficolta', se non qualche rarissima volta, e compilando software particolari e poco diffusi

certo...  :Very Happy:  quando poi ti capita un inghippo che sembra non avere soluzione, allora si inzia a pensare: 

"vuoi vedere che aveva ragione il prudenziale foglietto cautelativo che era nella scatola delle medicine ? Il grillo parlante ? "   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *allxsan wrote:*   

> magari dopo spiego l'accaduto.
> 
> 

 

dopo un thread tanto sofferto, forse sarebbe il caso di esporre la soluzione.

può servire anche a noi grilli, per scoprire quello che avremmo dovuto vedere nei tuoi post.

 :Smile: 

----------

## allxsan

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *allxsan wrote:*   magari dopo spiego l'accaduto.
> 
>  
> 
> dopo un thread tanto sofferto, forse sarebbe il caso di esporre la soluzione.
> ...

 

scusa il ritardo  :Very Happy:  ho lottato duramente con gentoo qualche giorno

Il problema con HD da 40Gb era il cavo, anche se normalmente ha sempre funzionato con entrambi i tipi di cavo, al termine dell'installazione di gentoo, una volta riavviato e attivato il kernel ottimizzato per questo chipset e cpu, poteva andare in "crisi" e qualche compilazione falliva  :Sad: 

Il problema con l'HD da 320 diciamo che non esisteva  :Very Happy: 

Tradotto in altre parole:

se attivata " ~ " in fase di installazione, gentoo diventa imprevedibile.

In questi giorni ho provato ad installare e reinstallare innumerevoli volte, su entrambi gli HD in questione, sia la versione 32 che 64 bit ( sto scrivendo usando una 64bit ) :

installando con un make.conf senza  " ~ "  in "ACCEPT" funziona tutto, ma installa cose ormai veramente troppo vecchie

Per citare un solo caso,  dico "network manager 7.1" , con tutti problemi legati alle connessioni internet che non siano via "eth" o molto ma molto classiche. 

Per esempio le mie sono wireless ( al momento non piu' attiva causa prossimo trasferimento ) oppure a mezzo cellulare UMTS..succede che, dopo aver dedicato parecchio tempo solo all'installazione base, al riavvio occorre quasi sistematicamente "perdere la testa" a leggere documentazione, per riuscire ad effettuare un malefico collegamento via cellulare oppure via wireless... 

che non funzionano e ci sbatti "le corna",  perche' hai imparato a memoria il contenuto di faq e "man", tenti e ritenti di tutto ma non funziona, dopo alcune  ore spaccheresti tutto   :Very Happy:  anche perche', se il collegamento funzionasse, la cosa si potrebbe risolvere in tempi molto piu' brevi cercando indicazioni via internet! 

Infine scopri che c'e' il driver del kernel ma manca il firmware; e vorrei sollevare tutti dall'incombenza di "dover redarguire il niubbo"  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  perche' scaricando l'ultimo LiveDVD Gentoo, quello di novembre o dicembre, hanno compilato i drivers ma non hanno messo gli indispensabili firmware.

Update

Aggiungo alcuni dettagli. 

Ieri mattina, dopo alcune ulteriori installazioni di pacchetti da me  "smascherati" causa necessita', quasi sembrava essere nuovamente in tilt.

gnome-control-center non partiva piu'

c'erano comunque tre o quattro link in "sistema/amministrazione", comunque non partivano e il problema con relativo messaggio di errore ( ho scoperto ) era molto ma molto diffuso, in questi ultimi mesi, nei forum di diverse distribuzioni. Ho tentato di risolvere usando tutti i suggerimenti  che sono riuscito a reperire, non c'e' stato niente fare.

Sono andato avanti tutto il giorno di revdep-rebuild, di emerge @preserved-rebuild ( che mi veniva richiesto con impressionante frequenza ), inoltre mi veniva proposto continuamente un aggiornamento alle qt 4.6.3, ma non sono riuscito ad aggiornarle in alcun modo..intanto "gnome-control-center" seguitava a non volerne sapere. 

Ormai ero stanco morto, avevo anche lanciato un "emerge -e world" per ricompilare tutto nel tty1 ( sapendo che si sarebbe bloccato su qualche file, avevo scarsissime speranze.. ). Senza contare che il sistema era andato in "tilt", almeno dal punto di vista della gestione video, perche' "ctrl-alt-F1" ( F2, F3.. ) mi portava da xorg ad una miniatura dei vari terminali 4cmx4cm con caratteri invisibili, ma era chiaro che emerge era al lavoro, e con un xorg fantasma che riempiva il resto dello schermo  :Very Happy: 

Sono andato a dormire

Questa mattina all'alba, nel microterminale praticamente invisibile, non c'era piu' animazione ed era fermo..  ho riavviato con un "ctrl-alt-del"

Sorpresa, "emerge -e world" ha ricompilato circa 1300 pacchetti e funzionava tutto

In ogni caso avrei qualcosa da dire   :Very Happy:   :Cool: 

da ottobre 2009 c'e' in giro l'ultima iso live di gentoo

hanno dimenticato di aggiungere al DVD la classica cartella "media"

risultato:

un "poveraccio" scarica l'immagine abbastanza pesante, molto ma molto lentamente parte kde, inserisce una banale "pen-drive" e cerca di seguire le istruzioni per l'installazione

sorpresa:

viene rilevata ma e' impossibile montarla.."che sia un problema di permessi ?", si chiede un tipo quasi ferrato.. ma il problema e' assolutamente sciocco:

manca la cartella "media"

Mi dispiace, per tutti gli "idrolatatori"  a spada tratta di gentoo  :Very Happy: , il "liveDVD e' in linea dal lontano ottobre 2009 e sembra che nessuno si sia reso conto della piccola svista, tanto che e' ancora possibile scaricare la .iso "buggata".. non basta, fino a giugno 2010 ( l'ultimo stage3 disponibile ), decomprimendo lo stage la cartella "media" ancora non viene creata

Oggi ho provato a ricompilare tutto con "-O3" e con RAM e CPU overclockkati ( cpu AMD X2 3000Mhz portata a 3600 e 4Gb di banale ram DDR2 cas 6-6-6-18 800 mhz portata a cas 5-5-5-18 960 Mhz ) e ogni cosa funziona ancora perfettamente

----------

## cloc3

 *allxsan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se attivata " ~ " in fase di installazione, gentoo diventa imprevedibile.
> 
> 

 

abbastanza vero.

forse, da quando, ormai parecchi anni fa, è stata introdotta la cartella /etc/portage, è anche giusto che sia così.

quando ti ho consigliato di smascherare anche la versione 2.2_rc67 di portage intendevo riferirmi al pacchetto sys-apps/portage, non certo all'intero sistema. scusa se non sono stato chiaro.

avrei anche dovuto accorgermi subito che, tra i possibili problemi del tuo make.conf, c'era la keyword globale in sviluppo, ma mi sono fissato sul CHOST, pensando che tu fossi a 64bit e fossilizzandomi successivamente sul punto. dovrai però riconoscere che la lunghezza e la complessità delle tue descrizioni sfavorisce le distrazioni di chi legge. non ti conviene usare i forum in questo modo.

anche questo post è troppo dispersivo, e non puoi sperare che qualcuno riesca a risponderti su ogni punto. la regola è separare ciascun argomento in un singolo thread.

sono contento però se, a un certo punto, dopo aver ricompilato 1300, ti funzionava tutto.

chiedi ad una qualunque distro binaria di effettuare un downgrade così radicale con tanta affidabilità.

sul punto DVD hai senz'altro ottime ragioni, sebbene si debba tenere conto che Gentoo distribusce anche delle minimal settimanali.

è già tanto che Gentoo si sia risolta a mantenere un dvd per un'installazione con avvio da ambiente grafico, ma il consiglio spassionato di un buon utente gentoo sarà sempre di non farne uso.

al fondo, c'è una questione culturale. agli occhi degli sviluppatori, lo scopo del DVD Gentoo è offrire uno strumento per effettuare una installazione, non distribuirne una versione dimostrativa.

per installare Gentto non hai bisogno della chiavetta, e comunque sei senz'altro in grado di montare la chiavetta manualmente al vecchio modo, quindi arrangiati.  :Smile: 

quanto allo stage3, se contenesse il percorso /media sarebbe un baco:

```

cloc3@s939 ~ $ qfile /media

sys-apps/hal (/media)

sys-fs/udisks (/media)

```

----------

## allxsan

Non vedo la ragione per cui dovrebbe essere "normale"  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 3.a. Usare una branca
> 
> La branca stabile
> 
> La variabile ACCEPT_KEYWORDS definisce la branca usata dal sistema. Il suo valore predefinito è la branca stabile per l'architettura del sistema in uso, per esempio x86
> ...

 

Si tratta in ogni caso di pacchetti compilabili e funzionanti, infatti non si parla di "malfunzionamenti e disastri", ma di software non ancora testato a fondo

Non ho cambiato niente di niente  :Wink:  Ho semplicemente dato un "emerge -e world", ma questa volta, per ragioni veramente misteriose, ha ricompilato tutto senza fare mezza piega. Sono andato a dormire che stava compilando, al risveglio aveva finito ( anche se la gestione dello schermo era andata in tilt e i caratteri erano diventati microscopici e illeggibili, per cui ho dato i comandi "alla cieca") al mattino vedevo solo i colori di una ventina di righe ma non ho visto i "colori sinistri" che vengono fuori a causa di errori... ho riavviato, certo che qualcosa doveva essere andata a posto.

Al momento funziona tutto ancora alla perfezione, l'emerge -e world e' stato salutare, anche se non mi spiego la ragione per la quale, l'ultima volta, la procedura e' andata fino in fondo.

L'unica cosa, fino a quando vedevo ancora i caratteri a schermo, e' che ho ricompilato a mano diverse volte singoli pacchetti ( tre o quattro, neppure pacchetti chiave ).. perche' ho riletto con attenzione il log dei fallimenti, notando che qualche libreria si "era persa qualche file" e la compilazione falliva sempre con "la lamentela circa un file non trovato"

Ho cercato con pazienza infinita i pacchetti che potevano contenere i files mancanti, li ricompilavo a mano e ritentavo la procedura, che si bloccava su un file diverso, dopo tre o quattro volte ( e dopo alcune ore di pazienza ) ho visto che "emerge -e world" stava compilando da parecchio e non si interrompeva ( ripeto che non vedevo piu' i caratteri dei terminali che non fossero all'interno dio Xorg, che l'unica cosa che funzionava bene e che e potevo vedere ). Sono andato dormire con la certezza che si sarebbe bloccato, magari, al pacchetto n. 712  :Smile:  ma ormai ero stanco,  fermare tutto, riavviare e ricominciare non aveva senso.

Vedi, i pacchetti risultavano installati e le dipendenze soddisfatte, quindi non si lamentava, eppure mancavano un file o due a tre o quattro librerie ! Come sia potuto accadere, ormai, restera' un mistero, il fatto e' che non ho mai riavviato, neppure quando non vedevo piu' niente al fuori di Xorg! altrimenti contatterei chi si occupa dei pacchetti e aprirei alcuni bug ( cosa che ho fatto solo per MC, causa l10n malfunzionante in modo assai vario, a seconda della versione. Per esempio, nella 4.7.2  la traduzione funziona perfettamente, nella 4.7.3 ( poi diventata -r1, r2.. li ho emersi tutti e provati) appaiono messaggi misti, parte in inglese e parte in italiano, stessa cosa passando a versioni precedenti, anche se gli errori sono altrove.. ovvio che, per uno pragmatico e preciso come me, la prima cosa che ho pensato alla prima installazione, e' stata di aver commesso qualche errore in fase di configurazione dei "locale"  ( cosi' ho perso testa e sonno per scovare un errore inesistente ! OCCHIO, la 4.7.3 e' considerata affidabile e ufficiale !!! Ripeto, io sono pragmatico )

Per quanto riguarda il DVD doppia architettura e i CDLive, non concordo assolutamente con te  :Smile: 

Per me, se si rilascia un'immagine ufficiale bisogna anche comunicare a cosa e' destinata ! 

Invece non viene identificata in alcun modo !!! come Live e' malfunzionante e come installazione non serve, non ha senso, ovviamente non installa niente perche' non era quello il suo scopo.. quindi a cosa serve ? Una Live dimostrativa ? Hanno dimenticato la cartella "media", essenziale e ormai presente come STANDARD in qualsiasi distribuzione..chi e' che non ha una pendrive ? Personalmente ne ho anche una formattate ext2 e che che contiene, a parte i firmware mancanti ma necessari e diversi drivers, un mio script che automatizza la maggior parte delle operazioni base per l'installazione. 

Le medesime operazioni possono essere effettuate partendo da un LiveCD PERFETTAMENTE funzionante di qualsiasi distribuzione, quindi ? A cosa servono i DVD e i CD  ?

Al momento sto scrivendo con l'installazione su anziano HD da 40gb, via "Chromium 7.0.503.0 (57038)" ( ho "arbitrariamente e incautamente" smascherato, poco fa, "chromium-9999" ), ho anche "Portage 2.2_rc68 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.12.1-r1, 2.6.35-gentoo-r2 x86)"

Per ora funziona tutto, inclusi Compiz, Deluge, Virtualmachine.. ed e' tutto cosi' veloce ( troppo ) che devo stare attento a come muovo il mouse. Ho anche osato overcloccare cpu e ram, un 

x2-250 sta girando da ore a 3600 invece che 3000 e i 4Gb DDR2 Corsair da 800 CAS 5-5-5-18 stanno girando a 960 Mhz CAS 4-4-5-16.

Con queste impostazioni ho scaricato e compilato anche quel mattone di Openoffice e Chromium  7.0.503.0 (57038)-(git)

Perche' prima non andava e ora, pure "taroccato", funziona tutto non lo so proprio

----------

